
The Seven Wonders of the Coding World - berserker-one
https://medium.com/p/the-seven-wonders-of-the-coding-world-ad104ee0937c
======
mud_dauber
I'll upvote any thread that mentions Forth. I have nothing but good memories
of rolling my own RTOS.

------
cholantesh
Fair warning that the linked article about Javascript has a pretty NSFW lead-
in image.

